# Union atlas M or L with size 10 low profile?



## northidahomike (Dec 29, 2016)

Want to get some medium atlas's and low profile size 10 boots to fit a 156 yes greats. 
Will the mediums fit a low profile 10?

If not, will the larges fit comfortably on that board?


----------



## Jimdv (Dec 3, 2017)

Assuming you have the 156 yes greats 2018, its waistwidth is 251mm.

Was basically dealing with the same problem. Got myself the Union contacts L and they did have some overhang on my board (250mm waistwidth). So decided to switch them to the mediums and they fit perfect on my board now. Have US10 low profiles as well and they fit nicely. Would recommend the Mediums, assuming the Atlas are the same size as the Contacts.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I definitely say M. I've got regular profile boots (Kaiju) in size 10, and all of my bindings are Union size M. With the heel cup all the way back I'm perfectly centered on y boards without have to use the side to side adjustment on the disc. I had a pair of L/XL Unions quite a while back (I believe the sizing is exactly the same as what they're now just calling L), and while I could get them to fit my boots, it was a pretty wonky fit on the board itself, with a lot toe ramp overhang. They weren't an ideal fit with my boots either because the tray was pretty wide.


----------



## grandpalacko (Oct 10, 2013)

I use medium sized Contacts with 10.5 Adidas boots and they just fit perfectly.


----------

